# Loki is having surgery on Thursday



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So after Loki's last round of vaccines he developed a lump on his back above his left hip. I could have sworn that it developed in the same spot as the vaccines but who knows...

Regardless, he is having it removed and biopsied on Thursday. It's most likely just a lipoma (benign fatty tumor) but I'm not taking any chances. Brutus used to get lumps like those that weren't life threatening but I feel like this could be an early warning sign of something much worse so we're getting it removed. 

Lately I've been calling Loki my lumpy-ass dog so I will have to come up with another nickname for him once its gone - not that there is any shortage of things we call him.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Carriana,

Really sorry to hear about Loki having to have surgery. I know you can't wait till Thursday is behind you and you know the results of the biopsy. Fingers crossed that it is just a fatty tumor and that's the end of it. 

Best of luck,
Joe


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i know u told me already but i figured i would wish u the best again! good luck and be sure to give him extra treats!  

and i have a ton of nicknames for Odin! like no-nuts


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Good luck!!! Crossing finger's its just a fatty lump!!!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Best of luck!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hope all goes ok.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Good luck! Hope everything goes ok.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwww man stressful!! Hope everything turns out ok!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I think I'm more worried about having to leave him at the vets office than anything. I just don't like leaving him with strangers, even if it is our vet. I'll be working from home on Thursday so I can pick him up as soon as he is ready to go home.

I told him today that he's not allowed to eat the little yappy dogs at the vets office. LOL


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Ugh, Im getting my wisdom teeth pulled Thursday, so we can just be miserable together. LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*Loki Update*

We just got home from the vet - the surgery went well. We should have the biopsy results in a few days and stitches will come out on the thirteenth.

The incision ended up being much larger than I thought it would be:


















Loki is doing great, acting normal - he keeps wanting me to scratch it for him, I guess he can't reach. The good news is, no cone of shame


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow they really cut him open to get that out! Glad he seems to be himself!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Loki! That looks nasty and painful. Yeek!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Aww poor guy. I'll share his pain. Glad his actin himself. Best wishes for a good recovery!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Shoot, it's just business as usual, he's already brought me his chew toy several times. My husband freaked out when I sent him the picture, it really does look worse than it is. 

Some may recall that Loki once had a run in with a car (literally!) and came out of it with just a few staples and a fat lip. The owner of said car had the nerve to say something along the lines of "Your brown dog hit my car". Had I been there something else would've hit her face, lol. 

Loki the indestructible


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Good luck! I hope all goes well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha indestructible Loki  glad no cone of shame. They suck! Hope the results come back ok!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So we went to the vet this morning to get Loki's stitches removed and found out the results of the biopsy. Turns out, even to the vet's surprise that the lump was cancerous. It was stage 2 Mastocytoma (mast cell tumor). Luckily, she was able to remove the whole thing and she believes it hadn't metastasized. So bad and good news. We just need to keep an eye out for more lumps.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Hoping for no more lumps but good she got it all out 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Carriana said:


> So we went to the vet this morning to get Loki's stitches removed and found out the results of the biopsy. Turns out, even to the vet's surprise that the lump was cancerous. It was stage 2 Mastocytoma (mast cell tumor). Luckily, she was able to remove the whole thing and she believes it hadn't metastasized. So bad and good news. We just need to keep an eye out for more lumps.


gosh darn it! that sux... im glad they got it all out but im hopin he dont ever get any more lumps!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh wow that's so scary!! I am glad they got it all and really hope you don't see anymore. Talk about scary. You gonna have rubdown every week I bet Loki is gonna be in heaven getting massaged for tumor checks though

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad surgery went well and that the vet was able to remove the entire lump so that it doesn't spread, hopefully. Keeping Loki in my thoughts that this was the only incident you have as far as lumps are concerned.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It wasn't the news we were hoping for but at least we caught it early. My vet said she had a dog at nine years old with a level 3 mast cell tumor who lived another five years from diagnosis. Loki will be 6 in June, I am hoping to get another 6 out of him at least. He's my heart dog and I won't let him go easily. I also won't let him suffer unnecessarily if it does return. So here's hoping it doesn't.


----------



## lizzy08 (Apr 11, 2013)

It looks painful..fast recovery for Loki!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So update on Loki's recovery. The incision took forever to heal due to the large margins needed to excise the entire tumor and the location of the incision was not exactly conducive to healing. Here's a picture of his scar.










Any thoughts or ideas on potential fur regrowth? Right now he looks like franken-bulldog


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Bag balm!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Cain's Mom said:


> Bag balm!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I actually went to the feed store looking for nu-stock but they were out. They did have bag balm. Maybe I'll head over there and grab some.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

We use it. It works great. Cain had a little bald spot right in top of his head-don't even know what he did- but I put it on a couple times a day and now you'd never have guessed he had it.  my husband used it in Sheba too when she jumped out of a moving vehicle and all her hair came back with it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

